# Moving to Göttingen in 4 weeks!



## Katie88

Hello all,

I have not posted in quite a while, but I am officially moving to Göttingen, Germany in a month!! I am going over for grad school and am very excited. 

I am slightly stressed about getting my visa once I'm over there (mostly because of a misdemeanor 5 years ago, which I've been told shouldn't be an issue). Otherwise, all systems are a go: I have been accepted, found a flatmate and booked my flight! 

If anyone has any last minute advice or tips it would be really appreciated! Specifically along the lines of things to bring with me (that may be difficult to find over there) aside from paperwork. 

Thanks!!

Katie


----------



## vronchen

If you like fluffy pancakes bring baking powder. The baking powder in the US is double acting while the one in Germany is single acting. Otherwise I usually miss more things from Germany that I can't get in the US, than the other way around. Of coarse that depends on personal taste.


----------



## James3214

Hi Katie,
Happy for you, but as you are from the US I makes it a lot more difficult for me as a Brit to say what you would miss in Göttingen. I use to miss the typical Brit foods and some I still do but I am obviously a lot closer to get supplies. What I could suggest is buy a few small typical gifts from where you live that you could give as presents, etc or as thank you's to friends. I just returned from London and managed to bag a whole load of now discounted Olympic goods for my friends which they really appreciate.


----------



## Katie88

Thank you guys so much! Oddly, I'm not that crazy about pancakes, so at least I won't be disappointed! 
That is a good idea about gifts and stuff. I don't really know anyone over there, but I definitely intend to get a present from ere for my roommate! She has been really helpful (not to mention agreeing to live with a foreigner she's never met)!

Thank you both for the feedback!


----------

